# Need suggestions for onkyo remote replacement



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

I have an Onkyo TX-807 that has been a solid performer, other than the replaced HDMI board which they did for free.

As with all remote controls made to low standards the silicone pads have broken down. I have resilvered the contacts once already but at the risk of damaging furniture out of frustration it is time to replace it. 

So the options are to spend $60 for an exact replacement that will wear out in less than a year or find a universal remote that can do 90% of the functions of the original Onkyo.

Any suggestions are appreciated. My mental health is in the balance.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the challenge will be to get a remote that will do everything, most functions can be done with any of the Harmony programmable remotes.
Im surprised your onkyo remotes are lasting so short a time, I wonder why that is? my original Onkyo 805 remote is still working great after 5 years.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Like Tony said, a Harmony learning remote will work but the button mapping will be different and all functions on the Onkyo remote may not be available.

Sony has/had a line of learning remotes in the $25 or so price range that I have used in the past. They work very well, but, again, all functions may not be available. However, you could use it for common tasks, like input switching, volume, etc. and keep the original remote handy for other buttons not available on the third party one.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the Harmony One remote and it will control every function on my Onkyo tx-nr809. Some functions require scrolling through several pages on the touch screen but it's all there. I would highly recommend looking at the Harmony line.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

JBrax said:


> I have the Harmony One remote and it will control every function on my Onkyo tx-nr809. Some functions require scrolling through several pages on the touch screen but it's all there. I would highly recommend looking at the Harmony line.


I agree - the One and 900 will do everything. I was staying with the Harmony models in the same price range as the replacement Onkyo.


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys for the feedback. It is very helpful. It makes sense to get a Harmony since the Onkyo just isn't lasting for me and the Harmony will be a much better universal remote than any of the component devices remotes including the cable remote.

Fun fact and I am not bragging or 'ing - In 1983 I started my career as an engineer. Electronics were coming out fast with remote controls. So I thought, what about having one remote that will control all of them. I created a basic design and figured out what it needed. The next step was to contact all the manufacturers to obtain their codes so I could compile them into an onboard database. Well I missed the patent window by a very short margin. General Electric filed that very year for the universal remote control and was granted the patent. Oh well.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have programmed many a HARMONY remote....the only one I sell these days (if my client insists on HARMONY) is the HARMONY 1100....Its RF capable for one so you can hide your equipment and no "pointing"....Its also has a touch screen and is very versatile as far as programming customized buttons and so forth....and you can add your own pictures as the screen background...many of their expensive remotes are not capable of RF....
Another option is URC some of the lower end models are user programmable but I recommend getting something like the 780 or 880 and have a professional come in and make a custom program to your liking ...URC can also do some low cost RF lighting dimmers...lddude:


----------

